
Show HN: Test chatbot Ellie to find your health plan and ask health care queries - MaryCEC
https://www.explain.care/ellie
======
MaryCEC
Test our chatbot Ellie at www.explain.care/ellie.

Ellie is a digital assistant powered by Artificial Intelligence to answer your
questions on health insurance and health care.

​Currently, Ellie can help you understand all those complicated health
insurance terminologies that you wanted to know better. Ask in this format-

"What is HMO?", "What is a deductible?" and so on...

Also, Ellie has learnt to give you a list of insurance companies offering
health plans in California State in a particular zip code. More features will
be released shortly, so watch this space! Start this interaction by writing-
"I want to select a health plan" ...

Please complete our feedback survey and stand a chance to win an Amazon gift
voucher !

